# Serra da Estrela dia 03/01/2007



## ajrebelo (9 Jan 2007 às 01:08)

boas

aqui vai umas fotos da do parque natural da serra da estrela no dia 3 deste ano    

entrada no parque por linhares da beira 





vista do castelo





































bem temos tb estas imagens gravadas em mini dv estamos a fazer um dvd com estas  e outras tiradas em 2006 de por do sol trovoadas etc 

gostava de as poder mostrar a todos no encontro a realizar vamos ver se é possivel ter um projetor

abraços meteo


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Jan 2007 às 13:34)

Belas imagens e não me refiro só à paisagem, mas também à sua qualidade e selecção!  

A primeira então, com esse Castelo, supostamente de Linhares da Beira, segundo tu mesmo referes, está um must!


----------



## Seringador (9 Jan 2007 às 14:25)

Boas Fotos
Gosto pessoalmente da última, faz-me lembrar o pronúncio de  Verão.


----------



## mocha (9 Jan 2007 às 14:55)

mais fotos pra ir viajando sem sair de casa 
gosto particularmente da primeira, faz me lembrar o castelo de Cardiff


----------



## Mago (9 Jan 2007 às 18:16)

Conheço bem linhares ainda no ultimo Verão fui lá a uma Feira Medieval, evento típico nesta região em zonas históricas e não é à toa que é a capital do Parapente pelas suas serras, as paisagens são dignas de registo.
Parabéns pelas Fotografias!


----------



## Rog (9 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

Boas fotos


----------

